# Youtube idiot!!!!!illegal!?



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anybody see this jerk from jersey on youtube HANDGRABBING steelhead! isnt that illegal???


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

cant find it.. got the link? thanks


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

just put in Rocky river Fishing


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Muy intelligente using the stick!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

This is what he typed in response to someone telling him how awesome he was:

"Yes I got them by hand in Rocky River park near theres a park police station.. You see I put the stik so they get k\nock down and they come up.. Thats the trick.!!.. I live in NJ and I whast there for a few week. I got my fishing license there first day and on a holly thurday I got 12 big ones. Then I whent to churtch.. I think in near feair few.. Is the first stop deep in the park on you right before the small bridge..."

12 big ones then he went to Church, lol!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

was that a trout?? maybe it was a sucker?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> was that a trout?? maybe it was a sucker?


The first "yes" in the quote I posted from him was in response to the question "Is that a Steelhead". After watching it a few times, it kinda does look like a sucker.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

im pretty sure that was a steelhead. is this not illegal?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kinda looked like a sucker to me also. There are always fish in that crack. Several years ago there was a huge steelie stuck in there and i tried for about an hour to free it. Finally got too dark and I couldn't see anymore.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I imagine if that was a steelhead it would have been alot harder to grab. He did that pretty fast and the fish didn't seem to thrash.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

If you look at the tail as this moron put the fish in the bag it does have the v shaped tail of a sucker compared to the straight tail of a steelhead but if he admitted to doing this to steelhead hes still a poacher and should be fined.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats a sucker. Pause it, look at the tail. Look up what a sucker looks like and campare them. And the white bottom and brown top. And yes it is Leagel. That guy is always down there. And a ranger was watching him the day i was there., but checked to see if he had his licence, it would of been illeagle if he didnt have one or was using a net. But you are aloud to use your hands catching forage fish.

Forage Fish:::: means fresh water drum(in the lake erie distric only), carp,quillback,SUCKERS, bowfin,gar,buffalo,gizzarshad,and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms,eletric,chemicals,nets, seines or traps or snagging 1000 feet from a dam.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Here's a good question. Why is the guy going to all the trouble of catching one with your hands when you can catch a hundred in a couple hours on a jig?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

lmao..... whats the point to do that? fishing is way funner! if it is steelhead hes pretty stupid to be posting that cause he is prolly in alot of trouble now. if its a sucker fish then why would you want to keep um for anyways? who the heck would eat those ugly things?


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

If they are suckers who cares? Based on the sound in the video they sound like immigrants, and finding easily harvested fish in relatively clean water is probably a big deal to them. I'm not saying its right or wrong, but its free protein either way.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

It's a sucker and for the question of catching fish with your hands - it's legal. Remember the Youtube video of the guy catching a steelhead with a landing net? It made headlines in the local news and they did a story about it and the reporter stated it's illegal to use a net, but legal to use your hands. 

I can't believe somebody is stupid enough to eat a sucker..........


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

master of steel said:


> It's a sucker and for the question of catching fish with your hands - it's legal. Remember the Youtube video of the guy catching a steelhead with a landing net? It made headlines in the local news and they did a story about it and the reporter stated it's illegal to use a net, but legal to use your hands.
> 
> I can't believe somebody is stupid enough to eat a sucker..........


I remember that video and the reporter was actually wrong as far as catching steelheads by hand. It's illegal in Ohio to catching steelhead with your hands, which this guy admitted to doing, . 

(4) All fish may be taken by hand except bullheads, catfish, coho, and chinook or pink salmon, brown, rainbow and steelhead trout statewide, and walleye and sauger in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

wader said:


> If they are suckers who cares? Based on the sound in the video they sound like immigrants, and finding easily harvested fish in relatively clean water is probably a big deal to them. I'm not saying its right or wrong, but its free protein either way.


I remember when they busted some mexicans who had nets stretched across the grand river.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I can't believe somebody is stupid enough to eat a sucker


boney or not,those white suckers are far and away much better eating than any trout.if you haven't tried it,don't knock it


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Patricio said:


> I remember when they busted some mexicans who had nets stretched across the grand river.


That's crazy. A guy fishing bare handed is one thing, but those fools had to know they were going to draw some attention.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That is classic. Tossing a hand caught sucker into an Aldi's bag......then heading to church.


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

It would have been alot more enjoyable to see him fall in.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

There were a few guys at that spot this afternoon and one of them had a net that he kept sticking in that crack, trying to net some.

Suckers are supposed to be very good from cold water. I have been told they are kinda sweet tasting.


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

I had fished this area ALOT, 4 or 5 yrs ago when I lived on the west side. Some how, suckers just get stuck in there, Some little old russian guy was gettin them out with a net, some times two at a time. they were all suckers. 
I was fishin in front of where the guy in the video is, center of the river (little less flow that day). Really freakin proud of himself too.

At least he'll eat em..............eww

Fish fry at the church woooo hoooo


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I seen that drives, dives, and diners show or whatever the heck its called and this one places specalty was carp. they sliced open with lil slits all down the side of the fish so it opened up in a certain way and then breaded it and deep fried it and claimed the bones all fall out in the hot grease. wonder if its true? lots of people were smashing on it too? here is a link http://www.joetessplace.com/
"Joe Tess sells deep-fried carp. Slits are cut into the flesh to allow the hot oil to blast the bones into submission. The result is very crusty and moist. You can get the ultra-fresh carp as part of a full meal, with crunchy disks of fried potatoes, or in a sandwich, which is one of the true Roadfood bargains to be had anywhere."


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> which is one of the true Roadfood bargains to be had anywhere."




Roadfood, is that like Roadkill, 

I'm sure there are great ways to prepare carp, and I'm sure they have farm raised carp just like catfish to monitor thier diets. But I grew up with my grandmother condeming them as "Garbage Fish", and back in the 70's, the condition of Lake Erie, and the rivers that flowed into it......fish that ate off the bottom....not on my plate.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

so does that include catfish?


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

Fun to catch, but yes that does include catfish. I'm sure its really good, but just can't and wont eat it.....
Grandma's fault.

I don't really understandwhy anyone would want to eat fish, that when you prepare them, you have to smoke, soak, or marinade in something to disguise the taste of the actual fish.

Steelhead being a prime example.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i must agree that steelies and catfish are fun to catch, but ar far as eating them, NO THANKS


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.funny how little some people actually know about catfish.they are not considered bottom feeders,and are some of the best eating fish you'll find.probably served in more restaurants than any other fish.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

misfit said:


> LOL.funny how little some people actually know about catfish.they are not considered bottom feeders,and are some of the best eating fish you'll find.probably served in more restaurants than any other fish.


A true "bottom feeder" has a subterminal(sp?) mouth. Catfish will scavange food off the bottom and their meat will take on tastes from the water they are living in. Cats from clean water are the best eating.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i know we're a little off topic here,but the thread was already there,so here goes
not all catfish have a subterminal mouth(see bullheads,flatheads).catfish are not the only fish that feed off the bottom.catfish are not the only fish that develope an off flavor from the water they live in.
here is an example of another bottom feeding scavenger that can't compare to catfish in flavor.caught on cut shad fished on bottom


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here's a "non" bottom feeder that tastes like cypress trees


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was not singling out catfish. Most if not all fish are opportunistic feeders and some will scavenge from time to time. Many will take on certain tastes occording to what kind of water they live in and what the majority of their diet consists of.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that was just an example based on the misconceptions of some that certain fish are not good eating merely because of looks,feeding habits or body types(subterminal mouth,etc).
like suckers that have that type of mouth,feed off the bottom,but are sweet,mild flavored fish.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

misfit said:


> LOL.funny how little some people actually know about catfish.they are not considered bottom feeders,and are some of the best eating fish you'll find.probably served in more restaurants than any other fish.


Yeah, farm-raised catfish, but those fish are conditioned to eat dog food (or at least that's what it looks like) from birth.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Yeah, farm-raised catfish, but those fish are conditioned to eat dog food (or at least that's what it looks like) from birth.


proof of my following point



> that was just an example based on the misconceptions of some that certain fish are not good eating merely because of looks,feeding habits or body types(subterminal mouth,etc).


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bubba k said:


> Yeah, farm-raised catfish, but those fish are conditioned to eat dog food (or at least that's what it looks like) from birth.


Even those farm raised fish are subject to off taste if conditions are not good. They are sampled often for taste.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

tried some blackend cat fish once. its was tasty! this was at a restaurant tho.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

anyone else see the steelhead zip over the water at .45 sec


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha i do see it! it jumps the lil falls. I wouldn't be surprised if out of the 12 fish this guy got he didn't get a at least one steelie this way. especially if they are jumping up it right past him like that.


----------

